# How to rename computer name under Domain



## hyduser (Mar 11, 2010)

In my environment there are 50 + clients with Winddows 7*,*WinXP and vista computers in a domain whose clients in Windows 2003 std server (domain) with the Domain administrator how to change these computer name in the domain but i dont know how user with vb script.

May be change computer name of a single system is easy.how about under a domain and can I add some interactive commands in the scripts.Like.

I will start my script learning from here

Example : Presently  Computer name : abcd-hpdp 
*TO BE CHANGE OF COMPUTER NAME :ABCDEFG-0123*


----------



## Lobus (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello hyduser,

To clarify you are looking to the computer name of multiple computers from one central location?

If this is so please check the following links, hopefully they will be of use to you.

http://mystuff.clarke.co.nz/MyStuff/wsname.asp

http://gallery.technet.microsoft.com/scriptcenter/1cd79fe3-8247-4d24-9d01-aa09a0d195a5


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

With only 50 why not just do it manually?


----------

